# moving to gran canaria and got a job



## bjhesol (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi got a job /SNIP/ moving soon. I am very happy.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bjhesol said:


> Hi got a job moving soon. I am very happy.


wow - congrats!!:clap2:


do you mind telling us what you'll be doing?


----------



## bjhesol (Jan 2, 2012)

Nothing fancy. Selling on telephone. But I am happy


----------

